# Logic Pro 10.6 released.



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks to a spot of detective work by one of our own.

10.6 presumably is to address Apple Silicon, Big Sur and the rest of it. But important questions remain...such as will ES2 finally _finally_ get a Retina upgrade? 😉

Can we expect any new toys? Would it be utterly selfish and entitled to expect any? I'd like more time stretching in the samplers and tagging in the audio window..


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 11, 2020)

As I said already: if it ain't 11, I'm not interested!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> As I said already: if it ain't 11, I'm not interested!


Genuine no-snark question..
What would you expect in 11 over a point release? I struggle to think of much..


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 11, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> As I said already: if it ain't 11, I'm not interested!


Then we shall see you again in 2050


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Genuine no-snark question..
> What would you expect in 11 over a point release? I struggle to think of much..



Teasing as Cubase and Live is on version 11 now


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 11, 2020)

All i really want is nested folders! :D


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 11, 2020)

....the ability to organise ad libitum the mixer plz.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 11, 2020)

Single biggest workflow boost would be a comprehensive export functionality like Reaper. I can export hundreds of regions, both as full mixes and alt mixes/stems from Reaper in one single pass and it's a HUGE timesaver & productivity boost.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 11, 2020)

mikeh-375 said:


> ....the ability to organise ad libitum the mixer plz.


This !
And nested folders.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 11, 2020)

nested folders would be a life changer


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 11, 2020)

I want to be able to open/see and edit multiple piano roll tracks and automation.
Also: An improved articulation maps editor.
More flexibility and control in exporting (stems).


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 11, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> nested folders would be a life changer


All of the above and a snappy UI, especially in big projects (> 400 tracks).


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 11, 2020)

My prediction is that in addition to Silicon support it will mostly be bug fixes.


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 11, 2020)

Just fix cpu spikes and I’ll be happy!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> My prediction is that in addition to Silicon support it will mostly be bug fixes.


Sounds about right. Using Logic on Big Sur is a bit scruffy in the GUI department at the moment, so I'd expect some tweaks there. Judging by the shots of GarageBand in the Event video, there's less GUI "chrome" to align with Big Sur.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 11, 2020)

I'd like to be able to do this in Logic (using a line tool to edit velocities, dynamics etc.):




This would speed up my workflow considerably.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2020)

mushanga said:


> I'd like to be able to do this in Logic (using a line tool to edit velocities, dynamics etc.):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already can, unless I misunderstand?


----------



## mushanga (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> You already can, unless I misunderstand?


Doesn't seem to work in the same way as in that Cubase video, at least for me! It doesn't overwrite the values already there exactly to the line that I draw.

EDIT: the line tool seems to work when editing MIDI note velocities, but I don't get the option to edit CC data in the same way? I.e. no line appears when dragging the cursor across.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 11, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> All i really want is nested folders! :D



this can be done now, though not conveniently


----------



## mybadmemory (Nov 11, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> this can be done now, though not conveniently


How?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 11, 2020)

start here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nested-folders-in-lpx-workaround.88967/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 11, 2020)

I just hope 10.6 will still maintain backwards compatibility with older versions of OSX and doesn't force Big Sur. I would think that LogicPro 11 will require OS11 (BigSur) ..whenever that comes out. OS11 is coming out now with BigSur...so I would have thought they would be releasing LogicPro 11 along with it..and require it to run on OS11 no less....but that would also have been a big skip up from LPX 10.5 requirements...so we shall see anyway...


----------



## el-bo (Nov 11, 2020)

Not expecting any of the following to turn up in 10.6, but it seems like this is already turning into a general feature-wish thread, so...:


- Not having to constantly dive through multiple nested-menus to instantiate instruments and effects would be nice. Perhaps we could get a browser similar to the one in Bitwig.

- More advanced instrument and effects chaining with, for example, the ability to split by frequency band and effects capable of being inserted into feedback paths.

- Ditching the not-so SMART controls, in favour of global MIDI-assign, à la Ableton.

- 'Lucky-dip' auto-seek/assign functionality for the samplers, similar to that which can be found in Serato's 'Sample' ❤


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 11, 2020)

Me personally i would just wish that 10.6 cleans up many bugs that people have been complaining about for years. So many little things they could clean up...and I would pay $$ for it!


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 11, 2020)

I just want the ability to route MIDI from one track to another without having to go through all the hoops currently needed.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe in 2025 for that one...


----------



## Andy_P (Nov 11, 2020)

I want Cubase rethought by Apple and Logic team with a better workflow and GUI 

Seriously though,

Nested Folders
Track, Plugin search
Track Visibility settings
21st century freeze, browser and audio engine
Disable(CPU and latency free Master and aux inserts)
Automation and midi cc drawing shapes and skew
Mind blowing things none of us has thought of like they did 10-15 years ago 

I can go on forever but still I ❤ Logic


----------



## mushanga (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Sounds about right. Using Logic on Big Sur is a bit scruffy in the GUI department at the moment, so I'd expect some tweaks there. Judging by the shots of GarageBand in the Event video, there's less GUI "chrome" to align with Big Sur.


Can you recall when that clip was shown in the video?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey Logic experts - in the score editor is there a way to ONLY view selected regions / tracks? It always shows me either 1 track or ALL tracks (even unselected ones) if I go up a level.


----------



## proxima (Nov 12, 2020)

Slightly more info about the update is up on Macrumors. At the very least this means it should be available imminently. 



> Improved performance and efficiency on Mac computers with Apple silicon
> - Adds the ability to control Step Sequencer using Logic Remote on your iPad or iPhone to create beats, bass lines, and melodic parts
> - Supports all Novation Launchpad controllers
> - Stability and performance improvements (edited)


----------



## thomasjdev (Nov 12, 2020)

It's available now for me... And they change the icon...


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 12, 2020)

Still can't see the update on the App Store or on Apple's website. I wonder what the redesign will look like. There was one screenshot from the keynote but that looked really similar.


----------



## proxima (Nov 12, 2020)

I see it now with an app store refresh. I'm happy they updated the icon - I really didn't like the longstanding one. The new one isn't phenomenal, but it is better.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 12, 2020)

It is Catalina minimum. Time to update


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 12, 2020)

Release notes from Apple: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> It is Catalina minimum. Time to update



I had a feeling that would be the case. supposedly a new MainStage 3.5 is dropping today also. Anyone know if that is also going to require Catalina?

Sad Days for cheese grater musicians everywhere.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like mostly bug fixes anyway...which isn't a bad thing! I'm not ready for Catalina anyway though...so... here we go with the LogicPro pity party starting today...hehe


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 12, 2020)

Seems Logic Pro is no longer called Logic Pro X, only Logic Pro


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

Is it actually v 10.6 or did they bump it to 11?


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 12, 2020)

10.6


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

That is odd that they changed that. My thoughts are that this could be a good thing because it may mean they will bump it up to v11 soon without calling it a new app that requires everyone to re-buy it again.


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 12, 2020)

it seems 10.6 only works on Catalina or newer...So no Mojave Support anymore...


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 12, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> That is odd that they changed that. My thoughts are that this could be a good thing because it may mean they will bump it up to v11 soon without calling it a new app that requires everyone to re-buy it again.



They’re probably just tweaking the branding for consistency across the board. Since OSX is gone now and all. The whole ‘X’ thing is gone with it.


----------



## dcomdico (Nov 12, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> It is Catalina minimum. Time to update



And next it will be Big Sur minimum, running on an emulator. Glad I jumped ship to Cubase.


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 12, 2020)

"The “Bypass All Effects Plug-ins” command on channel strips now acts as a toggle."

Awesome!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 12, 2020)

dcomdico said:


> And next it will be Big Sur minimum, running on an emulator. Glad I jumped ship to Cubase.


It's already a universal app.


Dewdman42 said:


> Looks like mostly bug fixes anyway...which isn't a bad thing! I'm not ready for Catalina anyway though...so... here we go with the LogicPro pity party starting today...hehe


Time to get that M1 MacBook you've been eying up then, Dewd. I'd say this gives you the perfect excuse. 😉


----------



## davidson (Nov 12, 2020)

Im still on mojave due to the catalina compatibility nightmare. Is there any music software that still has issues or is it safe to upgrade now?


----------



## Kent (Nov 12, 2020)

Note-off events are now reliably passed through environment objects cabled to channel strips.
big if true


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Bypass all plugins in the Mixer now toggles them on/off, one of the top items on my wishlist.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> Im still on mojave due to the catalina compatibility nightmare. Is there any music software that still has issues or is it safe to upgrade now?


You know what the odd thing is. I never downloaded version 10.5 since I'm still on mojave and have been happily using 10.4.8. I do not have automatic updates on , but apparently my logic pro version was updated to 10.5.1! Did they push this through to Mojave users before jumping to 10.6?


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 12, 2020)

10.5 was released for Mojave...and 10.6 now is Catalina or newer only...


----------



## luke_7 (Nov 12, 2020)

Catalina YES/NO ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Logic Pro X is dead! Long live Logic Pro!


----------



## Pier (Nov 12, 2020)

mushanga said:


> Doesn't seem to work in the same way as in that Cubase video, at least for me! It doesn't overwrite the values already there exactly to the line that I draw.
> 
> EDIT: the line tool seems to work when editing MIDI note velocities, but I don't get the option to edit CC data in the same way? I.e. no line appears when dragging the cursor across.



Have you tried the other Logic editors?

I haven't used Logic in a while, but I remember being able to do that 10 years ago in the step editor.



https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/use-lane-sets-lgcp2158e9b4/mac


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> Im still on mojave due to the catalina compatibility nightmare. Is there any music software that still has issues or is it safe to upgrade now?


Yeah I’m still on Mojave too. I don’t see any reason to update yet. Curious about any outstanding issues with Catalina audio plugins. But I switched to Cubase this year. There are some great things about Logic I still like but I do love folders within folders within folders...😂


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Aww, sadly no nested folder support yet.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

I think most major stuff is working on catalina now. I have tested catalina in my cheesegrater and plan to go there eventually. There are a few 32bit apps I do not want to give up including a really important patch editor for my guitar amp pedal. It also runs in windows so I will try to see if I can get it working under wine.

I am most definitely not getting M1 at this time. Next year I’m quite certain, maybe sooner, we’ll see logicpro needing Big Sur. Well already people have patched Big Sur fir the cheesegrater so most likely I will be able to continue with that for another year beyond that. By then Apple should hopefully have a Mac I can live with, knock on wood


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Aww, sadly no nested folder support yet.



you can do that now, see my link earlier in the thread


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Aww, sadly no nested folder support yet.


It’s a big reason I switched. I don’t understand how they miss the little things sometimes.

Cubase 11 just came out and they still don’t have the link button that Logic has to show the VSTi instrument of the track you’ve selected, so you’re constantly opening and closing instrument windows. It’s the little things people!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 12, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> you can do that now, see my link earlier in the thread


Ah man, I would not encourage people to go down that rabbit hole though. I set my whole template up that way only to discover that if you move a track to the bottom of one of those folders it will just move to the next folder. I spent so much time looking for these disappearing instrument tracks that I ended up getting rid of all the trickery and went back to single folders.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Ah man, I would not encourage people to go down that rabbit hole though. I set my whole template up that way only to discover that if you move a track to the bottom of one of those folders it will just move to the next folder. I spent so much time looking for these disappearing instrument tracks that I ended up getting rid of all the trickery and went back to single folders.



Good to know, thanks for that report...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 12, 2020)

Strange that Garageband got a Big Sur makeover. There's also apparently a bunch of new loops and sounds too (GarageBand) but they haven't showed up for some reason.

Edit: There's some new sounds including "The Keyboard Collection" - a bunch of retro synths and EPs. They show up in Logic as Sampler patches.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi I have kind of a weird question.
I’m not a Logic user but I have been curious about dipping my toe in the water for a while.
I’m using a 2012 Cheese-grater so Mojave is as far as I can upgrade OS wise.
Does anyone know if you’re on Mojave (which I’m planning to upgrade to within the next month) will the Apple Store detect a user is on Mojave & let someone buy and download 10.5 still or will the Apple store now only sell Logic 10.6 with the Catalina requirement?

Thanks


----------



## resonate (Nov 12, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I’m using a 2012 Cheese-grater so Mojave is as far as I can upgrade OS wise.



It is possible to run Catalina on cMP (classic Cheesgrater Mac Pro) , i bet it's possible to run Big Sur too. Do not fret! Info on macrumors forums.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2020)

I am reading a very long 188 page thread about cMP and Catalina right now. Starting to talk myself out of it. What I can say is that running Catalina (or Big Sur) on a cMP will be pretty much the same as running and hackintosh, so you have to consider whether its worth it or not, might not be. 

consensus right now seems to be that hte best way to do it, though not the easiest to setup, is using Open Core. Some people have worked out the details for cMP already:









OpenCore on the Mac Pro


This guide explains how to use the excellent OpenCore boot loader to install, run, and update macOS Catalina, Big Sur or Monterey on the MacPro5,1, resulting in a clean, unaltered operating system just like on a supported Mac.




forums.macrumors.com


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 12, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Does anyone know if you’re on Mojave (which I’m planning to upgrade to within the next month) will the Apple Store detect a user is on Mojave & let someone buy and download 10.5 still or will the Apple store now only sell Logic 10.6 with the Catalina requirement?


I'm almost certain it's the latter, judging from an experience I had with Final Cut Pro a year ago. The previous version demo was already installed, but Apple wouldn't let me buy that version. I had to first upgrade the OS and install the (then) current version of Final Cut Pro afterward.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 12, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm almost certain it's the latter, judging from an experience I had with Final Cut Pro a year ago. The previous version demo was already installed, but Apple wouldn't let me buy that version. I had to first upgrade the OS and install the (then) current version of Final Cut Pro afterward.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Unfortunately I suspect you are correct,it’s too bad I would have enjoyed checking out Logic.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Quickly ran back to Logic after using Cubase 11’s score editor for a bit. Pros and cons in both programs but I feel Logic polish is just better. Maybe not as many features or option overload but fewer loose ends / incompleteness for the ones they do in general (could probably say the opposite thing depending on where you look though).


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

Was this option in the piano roll there before? Checking it doesn't seem to do anything.






Also, there does seem to be something 'less 3D' about the UI, plus the contextual menu's are a dark grey, rather than black.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 13, 2020)

More details about the update:





Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 13, 2020)

For Catalina on a cMP...you can use dosDudes1 Catalina Patcher... Important to have a compatible GPU like the RX580 Pulse. And you need the latest Bootrom, which comes with HS and Mojave to work with APFS... I am still on Mojave on my old 12c cMP. I must do a backup first before i trie to install Catalina with the Patcher...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2020)

Woah, Jay was right - so many bug fixes!!!


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> I must do a backup first before i trie to install Catalina with the Patcher...



Has anybody an idea where to download Catalina?
The app store only offers Big Sur.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 13, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Has anybody an idea where to download Catalina?
> The app store only offers Big Sur.




Yesterday I found through this link.









macOS Catalina


macOS Catalina gives you more of everything you love about Mac. Experience music, TV, and podcasts in three all-new Mac apps.




www.techspot.com


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> Yesterday I found through this link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!
This link opened a utility window with the download link!


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know what happened, but somehow this updated installed by itself, and now All my kontakt libraries is empty within the folders....worst timing possible... ffs!


----------



## Kent (Nov 13, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> I don't know what happened, but somehow this updated installed by itself, and now All my kontakt libraries is empty within the folders....worst timing possible... ffs!



In  > System Preferences > Software Update, is that box at the bottom checked or unchecked?






(It _should_ be unchecked, but it sounds like it was checked for you...)


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 13, 2020)

kmaster said:


> In  > System Preferences > Software Update, is that box at the bottom checked or unchecked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yepp somehow I accidentally had that box checked...never had this problem before.
But now I'm stuck with my libraries not showing. The problem seem to be that Logic can't read what's on my sample drives, which makes all folders empty. I need to somehow reconnect the drives to Logic again...


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 13, 2020)

As you can see, within Kontakt I can't read what's on my sample drives, even tho within Finder, everything is in place. This leads to Kontakt instruments being empty within its folders. 

If I open Kontakt as stand alone (not with Logic) everything works fine. 

Anyone knows how to deal with this? I'm in the middle of a project and need to fix this asap. Didn't want to update in the first place, but here I am...


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 13, 2020)

Think I solved it by loading manually in a patch from 1 library separately from each drive, and that made Logic be able to read the drives again... fcking crazy lol


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

I just checked over on Logic Pro Help to see if anyone else has seen the 'Chord Track' option.

It seems some people have seen a 'Chord Grid' option, as well as being able to see chords in the piano roll. I don't have that.

I wonder if the wrong version was initially released.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I just checked over on Logic Pro Help to see if anyone else has seen the 'Chord Track' option.
> 
> It seems some people have seen a 'Chord Grid' option, as well as being able to see chords in the piano roll. I don't have that.
> 
> I wonder if the wrong version was initially released.


This is a rushed update (Retro Synth fonts!) for sure. I don't have the fabled "orange track line" either.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I just checked over on Logic Pro Help to see if anyone else has seen the 'Chord Track' option.
> 
> It seems some people have seen a 'Chord Grid' option, as well as being able to see chords in the piano roll. I don't have that.
> 
> I wonder if the wrong version was initially released.




There is a Chord Editor I am seeing in the Piano Roll that allows me to type in chord names but they don't appear in the Score or change the notes, so I am not sure what the purpose is. Nor do I see it in the release notes.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> There is a Chord Editor I am seeing in the Piano Roll that allows me to type in chord names but they don't appear in the Score or change the notes, so I am not sure what the purpose is. Nor do I see it in the release notes.



I don't have a Chord Editor, just a checkbox to enable a Chord Track. Which does nothing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

BTW, the Chord Grid is for guitar tablature and has been there forever.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I don't have a Chord Editor, just a checkbox to enable a Chord Track. Which does nothing.




You can use the pencil tool to type in chord names the Chord Editor, as you see in my pic. Those are Global Tracks you are looking at.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

So is the Chord Track checkbox in global tracks meant to do anything?

I don't have any options for a Chord Editor. (Had a look on my iMac and Macbook Pro).


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

It’s under the local View menu in the Piano Roll.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> It’s under the local View menu in the Piano Roll.



Yep, that's where I'm looking.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Yep, that's where I'm looking.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Yep.



Do you have all the Advanced Tools turned on?


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes, everything is enabled.

I only updated a couple of hours ago, so I do wonder if they've changed the update version in some way, after seeing the Chord options appear for people that downloaded sooner.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Yes, everything is enabled.
> 
> I only updated a couple of hours ago, so I do wonder if they've changed the update version in some way, after seeing the Chord options appear for people that downloaded sooner.




Weird. Anyway,. I am sure this is a future feature that is not yet fully implemented that they forgot to remove.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 13, 2020)

Pier said:


> Have you tried the other Logic editors?
> 
> I haven't used Logic in a while, but I remember being able to do that 10 years ago in the step editor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like the line tool does work in the step editor, however it's quite cumbersome, clunky, and the data is not presented in the same way. It's frustrating to not be able to do this directly underneath the Piano Roll in the automation lane like in Cubase.

@Ashermusic Do you know if the step editor is the only way of drawing in lines when editing midi CC data? Drawing in lines under the Piano Roll only seems to work when editing note velocities.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

mushanga said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like the line tool does work in the step editor, however it's quite cumbersome, clunky, and the data is not presented in the same way. It's frustrating to not be able to do this directly underneath the Piano Roll in the automation lane like in Cubase.
> 
> @Ashermusic Do you know if the step editor is the only way of drawing in lines when editing midi CC data? Drawing in lines under the Piano Roll only seems to work when editing note velocities.



Yes, in the Piano Roll you only get the Line Tool functionality with Note Velocity.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 13, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, in the Piano Roll you only get the Line Tool functionality with Note Velocity.


I would LOVE to be able to draw in velocity, instead of the straight lines. Who wants their velocities in prefect straight lines anyway? So unmusical.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 13, 2020)

I will not update until they get that "cancel" button there, i.e. when you realise you forgot to put the SSD drives in the usb - or they didnt connect even you put them there - and Logic starts to open a project and cant locate 30 Kontakt libraries - one after another. Maybe Jay Asher can tap his buddies at the back one day and suggest this "cancel loading project" button.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

I propose, Apple disposes


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 13, 2020)

PeterN said:


> I will not update until they get that "cancel" button there, i.e. when you realise you forgot to put the SSD drives in the usb - or they didnt connect even you put them there - and Logic starts to open a project and cant locate 30 Kontakt libraries - one after another. Maybe Jay Asher can tap his buddies at the back one day and suggest this "cancel loading project" button.



'Cmd + .' might work? Can't remember if it applies to project startup, but some actions can be halted by using that key command


----------



## mushanga (Nov 13, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I would LOVE to be able to draw in velocity, instead of the straight lines. Who wants their velocities in prefect straight lines anyway? So unmusical.


Sometimes libraries respond better to more linear values when crossfading between dynamics. Lines can also come in handy when using percussion. Don't think this is a matter of being "unmusical" or not.


----------



## Traz (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Yes, everything is enabled.
> 
> I only updated a couple of hours ago, so I do wonder if they've changed the update version in some way, after seeing the Chord options appear for people that downloaded sooner.


I just updated 30 min ago and I have the chord editor option.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 13, 2020)

Anybody know why some MIDI tracks show this black area to the right of the keyboard in the editor while others do not?


----------



## PeterN (Nov 13, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> 'Cmd + .' might work? Can't remember if it applies to project startup, but some actions can be halted by using that key command



Thanks for suggestion, but it doesnt. Anyway the world will not collapse without that button. I got all libraries on external drives, and every week I wish I could cancel the project loading, due to one or another reason. But some people have to deal with hurricanes, wars and such, and Im not gonna moan about a cancel button.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 13, 2020)

I opened a project, which I started working on on previous version. It has some imported midi tracks on instrument tracks, which Logic creates on import. I had previously used the assign region name to track name function to them and now the names had reset and said function no longer works on them. Anyone care to try? I'll investigate it further tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2020)

I really hope they make screensets remember track layouts. Would be such a clutch feature working with large templates


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2020)

I updated my MB Air to Catalina for this update. It seems nice... not sure I'm going to update on my Mac Pro 6,1 (still on Mojave) but I do like the feel of Catalina to be honest.. Seems crisper...


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 13, 2020)

Tatu said:


> I opened a project, which I started working on on previous version. It has some imported midi tracks on instrument tracks, which Logic creates on import. I had previously used the assign region name to track name function to them and now the names had reset and said function no longer works on them. Anyone care to try? I'll investigate it further tomorrow.


I have not tried this however I have seen the same thing more or less... basically every once in a while I open up a project and some of the tracks have been renamed to the generic instrument number. There's definitely a big with Logic remembering some track names...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 13, 2020)

BTW, the title of this thread is incorrect, there is no Logic Pro X 10.6. only now Logic Pro 10.6. The X is gone.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 14, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I have not tried this however I have seen the same thing more or less... basically every once in a while I open up a project and some of the tracks have been renamed to the generic instrument number. There's definitely a big with Logic remembering some track names...


I noticed, that if I double click a track name, it resets to what it was before this weird bug. It also reverts to correct, if I configure track header and set Patch or Channe Strip Setting Name as additional name column - then it also shows the original track names (which are incorrect) as additional name aside the correct ones. Weird.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 14, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, the title of this thread is incorrect, there is no Logic Pro X 10.6. only now Logic Pro 10.6. The X is gone.


Quite right my good fellow. Changing it would be the gentlemanly thing to do.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Nov 14, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Yep.



Yeah I'm the same - no option in there for me either. Weird.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 14, 2020)

For those of you who've jumped over to Catalina, did you do a simple upgrade or a complete re-install (losing all your data etc.)


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> For those of you who've jumped over to Catalina, did you do a simple upgrade or a complete re-install (losing all your data etc.)



Simple upgrade here.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Quite right my good fellow. Changing it would be the gentlemanly thing to do.



Well done, sir!


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 14, 2020)

since this update, My Replika plugin seem to always crash my session. And for instance my Echoboy plugin can't read any numbers or text, so I don't know what subdivisions within my delay I'm working with etc. Anyone know how to solve problems like this?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 14, 2020)

Not sure if it's a Catalina thing, a new Logic thing, or a waves thing, but Logic crashes when trying to open Waves Sibilance - anyone else able to replicate this?


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer before installing this. I was hopping it might fix a weird issue where a couple of my tracks start loading and then just stops and disappears. I have to do all sorts of work arounds like loading a song that works first then load the problem song without closing the first.
Sometimes I have to try around 20 odd times before it loads. only happens to a few songs though.
This update though might seem even worse just now


----------



## tav.one (Nov 14, 2020)

P3TAAL said:


> Looks I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer before installing this. I was hopping it might fix a weird issue where a couple of my tracks start loading and then just stops and disappears. I have to do all sorts of work arounds like loading a song that works first then load the problem song without closing the first.
> Sometimes I have to try around 20 odd times before it loads. only happens to a few songs though.
> This update though might seem even worse just now


I was facing the same issue and it was wasting so much of my time everyday.
Seems to be fixed in 10.6, all projects (that were causing problems) are loading in 1 go now.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Not sure if it's a Catalina thing, a new Logic thing, or a waves thing, but Logic crashes when trying to open Waves Sibilance - anyone else able to replicate this?



If you still have your older Logic version, you could at least rule out one of those potential causes.


----------



## eakwarren (Nov 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> If you still have your older Logic version, you could at least rule out one of those potential causes.


Yep, I've learned through sad experience to always make a backup of the old app in the Applications folder.






@Ashermusic and @jonathanwright: I don't see the chord track in piano roll as well. I installed Big Sur and LP 10.6 late Thurs. evening. If you rt. click on the Logic Pro.app and click Show Package Contents, then navigate to Contents/version.plist and open it with Text Edit what does it say? Mine says:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>BuildAliasOf</key>
    <string>MALogic</string>
    <key>BuildVersion</key>
    <string>2</string>
    <key>CFBundleShortVersionString</key>
    <string>10.6.0</string>
    <key>CFBundleVersion</key>
    <string>5407</string>
    <key>ProductBuildVersion</key>
    <string>10U113</string>
    <key>ProjectName</key>
    <string>MALogic</string>
    <key>SourceVersion</key>
    <string>5407000000000000</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```


----------



## Traz (Nov 14, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> Yep, I've learned through sad experience to always make a backup of the old app in the Applications folder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chord track isn't in the piano roll, it shows up in the global tracks configuration menu. It doesn't seem to do anything though.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> Yep, I've learned through sad experience to always make a backup of the old app in the Applications folder.



Haha! Good job!

Pretty sure it was Edgar Rothermich (He of Logic's GEM series) who said that he had a backup copy of every Apple iteration of Logic. Though, come to think of it, it might not have EVERY copy. And it might not have even been him who said it. Not really much point in recounting it, after all 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## eakwarren (Nov 14, 2020)

Traz said:


> The chord track isn't in the piano roll, it shows up in the global tracks configuration menu. It doesn't seem to do anything though.



I know the option is in global tracks. I'm referring to the grey track showing D7 in the pic in Jay's post #84.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 14, 2020)

Is this new Silikon Mac Mini a good upgrade from an old Mac Pro 5.1? How many tracks does it handle with Kontakt/Synchron instances? Thanks for response in advance!

Apple M1 Chip with 8‑Core CPU and 8‑Core GPU
16-Core Neural Engine
16 GB RAM
2 TB SSD
Gigabit Ethernet
edit: And sorry, I don't want to deviate the thread, but it seems to be connected with the Logic Pro issue also...


----------



## Traz (Nov 14, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> I know the option is in the global tracks. I'm referring to the grey track showing D7 in the pic in Jay's post #84.


oooohhhhh the chord editor, Yeah that shows up for me under the view menu in the piano roll. Strange that some people didn't seem to get these features and others did.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2020)

Traz said:


> oooohhhhh the chord editor, Yeah that shows up for me under the view menu in the piano roll. Strange that some people didn't seem to get these features and others did.




It doesn't matter because it doesn't really do anything. It's there by mistake, expect it to be gone in 10.6.1.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> expect it to be gone in 10.6.1.



Or perhaps, fully realised


----------



## Traz (Nov 15, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Or perhaps, fully realised


This is the way.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 15, 2020)

el-bo said:


> If you still have your older Logic version, you could at least rule out one of those potential causes.


Ah I hadn't thought of that! Thanks for the suggestion. Will check it now


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 15, 2020)

Hmmm. I had compressed LPX before upgrading and moved it to an archive folder. Have just tried to unzip it and launch, but get this error.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Hmmm. I had compressed LPX before upgrading and moved it to an archive folder. Have just tried to unzip it and launch, but get this error.



That's a PITA. If you try it again, and it still resists your charms, I'd be happy to send you the file. I assume there's no personal data embedded in the app


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 15, 2020)

el-bo said:


> That's a PITA. If you try it again, and it still resists your charms, I'd be happy to send you the file. I assume there's no personal data embedded in the app



Second attempt at extracting it seems to have worked - not sure what happened the first time. Sibilance opens up fine in LPX 10.5.1, so it seems to be an issue with LP 10.6


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 15, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> Yep, I've learned through sad experience to always make a backup of the old app in the Applications folder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My version is the same as yours.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 15, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> @Ashermusic and @jonathanwright: I don't see the chord track in piano roll as well. I installed Big Sur and LP 10.6 late Thurs. evening. If you rt. click on the Logic Pro.app and click Show Package Contents, then navigate to Contents/version.plist and open it with Text Edit what does it say? Mine says:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I have the same version as yours and I have the chord editor showing (although after a brief play with it, I've no idea what it's supposed to do)

I'm on Catalina


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Second attempt at extracting it seems to have worked - not sure what happened the first time. Sibilance opens up fine in LPX 10.5.1, so it seems to be an issue with LP 10.6



Glad you managed to get it working


----------



## Brian99 (Dec 9, 2020)

Can anyone that updated to 10.6 verify if you can now play several notes at the same time and hold it with the sustain pedal pressed and then switch to another track the notes will continue to play? When I do this in 10.5 the notes stop playing as soon as I switch to a new track. This was something I was able to do prior to updating to 10.5 that I used all the time while writing. Would like to know if that functionality exists again before updating my OS and Logic. Thanks!


----------



## Traz (Dec 9, 2020)

Brian99 said:


> Can anyone that updated to 10.6 verify if you can now play several notes at the same time and hold it with the sustain pedal pressed and then switch to another track the notes will continue to play? When I do this in 10.5 the notes stop playing as soon as I switch to a new track. This was something I was able to do prior to updating to 10.5 that I used all the time while writing. Would like to know if that functionality exists again before updating my OS and Logic. Thanks!


Just tested it. Still doesn't hold the notes when you switch tracks unfortunately.


----------



## Brian99 (Dec 9, 2020)

Traz said:


> Just tested it. Still doesn't hold the notes when you switch tracks unfortunately.



bummer :( I appreciate you checking though!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 7, 2021)

I hope, it´s not already posted:
In case of nested folders, I found this video.
Can someone confirm, that this is workable, or just bullshit?

The video is just loads of annoying bla bla, but the real info starts at 7:05 .
Don´t look from the beginning, I warned you.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 7, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I hope, it´s not already posted:
> In case of nested folders, I found this video.
> Can someone confirm, that this is workable, or just bullshit?
> 
> ...




I nest folders in my template. You do have to trick it into working, but it does work. There are a few bugs, such as it doesn’t like you dragging and rearranging the top level folders (I find the contents can get moved around a bit randomly).

But now I have it set up where I have my top level folders (these are for strings or brass for example), and I never need to move them, so it’s fine.

Idk if anyone else can confirm this, but I’m pretty sure Logic used to let you stack folders more easily, without having to trick it - I assume they removed it because it was causing bugs.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 8, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I hope, it´s not already posted:
> In case of nested folders, I found this video.
> Can someone confirm, that this is workable, or just bullshit?
> 
> ...



Foook me! I've been wishing this were possible since day one! Although I'd seen it happen accidentally a few times I couldn't figure it out for the life of me and thought it might have just been a bug.


----------

